# Total power needed!



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

I want to know the total amount of power needed from the following PSU's to run this :*Intel Core i5 3570k -13900, MSI Z77 MPower, Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X Edition, OCZ  Vertex4 240GB, Western Digital 1TB Black HDD, Corsair 300R, Corsair H60 Cooler, 
Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600MHz, Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD-RW, Cooler master BC 120mm RED LED Fans 4Pcs.

a) Seasonic X560
b) Seasonic X660
c) Corsair AX650
d) Corsair AX750*

I can't find any Corsair AX650 anywhere locally or online but the the other 3 are readily available.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

X660 should be ok...


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

How about Corsair TX650V2 or HX650 or even HX750?
For your rig, a good 500Watt PSU will suffice.
If you are short on budget get a descent 600Watt PSU like GS600.

Of the PSUs you have listed, I would vote for X560, AX650. (overkill)


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 1, 2013)

for knowing the total ower consumption use any PSU calculator. Google it you will get it or go to MSI or CM or any other website ,you will find one.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 1, 2013)

do you NEED modular psu?

your components require roughly 600W at max load.

===redacted===

suggest you look at CM silent/silent pro series or seasonic.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

err? you sure its AX?


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

If you can afford all of these above no reason to sink below AX750.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> also, i advise you to stay away from corsair AX series, they are not upto the regular corsair quality.
> suggest you look at CM silent/silent pro series or seasonic.



Really? 
Explain please, why AX series seems to a bad choice, according to you. (unless it is typo)


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 1, 2013)

this is weird

im pretty ****ing sure there was an article which gave low marks to the AX1200 on hardware secrets.
now, i cannot find *any* article related to ax1200

anyhow, due to lack of sources, i will redact my statement.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

a few people had "problem" as the unit was not made by seasonic but by flextronics..but the unit delivered as expected.


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 2, 2013)

^^ I thought all the AX1200's are made by flextronics and AX850's by Seasonic...

btw guys.... OP has not replied to any of suggestions yet.

@OP - Please confirm you budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 16, 2013)

I am going for Corsair HX650 and my budget is 7k only.


----------

